# Ears-smell awful



## aisbell (Dec 25, 2010)

A few days ago I wrote about Cowboy who is very stinky even after a bath and visit to the groomer. Someone on here mentioned it could be his ears causing the smell. Well today we picked up his long floppy ears and they absolutely reek! :yuck: Deep inside his ears just looks like he some dirt nothing else. What should I look for to know if the ears may be causing his smell? Now what do we do next is my question? I am hoping that someone will have a solution that I can try from home first. 

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Ear Infection. Vet.

If his ears are dark and dirty looking, if could be the infection. Possibly a bacterial, rather than a yeast infection (bacterial would be worse). Healthy ears don't stink. Infections (esp bacterial infections) require treatment.

Call the Vet.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I would be taking him into the vet. Also ear infections can be painful.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

And shame on your groomer for not noticing this. Mine cleans the ears during routine grooming.

Vet and probably antibiotics and ear drops. I hope Cowby feels and smells better quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep, the vet needs to examine those stinky ears.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Coming from an owner of a dog that's prone to ear infections, sounds like it! The "dirt" you see is icky wax. My dog gets ear infections based on the food we feed him. For instance, he was getting them all the time, I put him on a different food, they went away, fiance brought home a different bag, now he's getting them again.

If his ears feel hot, look red at all (should be pale pink) and smell, that's sure sign of an infection.

But not to worry! It's inexpensive to treat and your doggie should be back to normal within a week or two!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^ Totally. Also from a house where we hate ears.

Your dog has an infection - either a yeast infection or a bacterial infection. Easy to treat, but painful for your doggie. Vet ASAP.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Same thing happened to me! Ranger got his first ear infection within 2 days and i was wondering what the heck the smell was. He showed no other symptoms beyond the stink. We headed over to the vet and got cleaning drops and medicinal drops to help clear it up. Also orders to clean his ears after every bath or swimming time to prevent them from happening again.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh the joys of hairy long haired dogs! lol 

If you want to try a "home remedy" first, I would suggest going to the pet store and buying an ear cleaner and some cotton pads and giving the ears a good clean. Then at least it gets some of the wax out of there. 

9 times out of 10 though you really need to just go to the vet and get some good ear drops  

Good luck!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Definitely need a vet to treat the infection. After that, regular cleaning is important. For recurrent yeast infections, adding a teaspoon or so of Betadine to an ear cleaning solution and using it 3-4 times per week can help.

Good luck!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We have a pool and therefore have lots and lots of experience with stinky ears! Those long heavy droopy ears just invite bacteria and yeasts to take up residence where it is warm, moist and dark inside.

Please have a vet take a smear and culture. Cleaning and drops will relieve the discomfort but without eliminating the cause it will return and could become chronic. 

Dogs can't talk; but one of ours used to actually walk up to one of us and put his hear into our hand when an infection was taking hold. He knew that we had the little bottle of ear drops that would make him feel lots better. 

All the best to Cowboy - he's lucky to have a family that cares about him!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Do a search on this forum using the thread title: 
Ear Infection
Jazz's mom started a thread (I just looked at it, I think it is from 2007) and people gave all sorts of good information for home made ear cleaning mixtures (Purple Potion and others) as well as information about products they have purchased and used successfully on their dogs' ears.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We have a pool and therefore have lots and lots of experience with stinky ears! Those long heavy droopy ears just invite bacteria and yeasts to take up residence where it is warm, moist and dark inside.

Please have a vet take a smear and culture. Cleaning and drops will relieve the discomfort but without eliminating the cause it will return and could become chronic. 

Dogs can't talk; but one of ours used to actually walk up to one of us and put his ear into our hand when an infection was taking hold. He knew that we had the little bottle of ear drops that would make him feel lots better. 

All the best to Cowboy - he's lucky to have a family that cares about him!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Their ears normally shouldn't smell like that so I would take him to the vet. One of my dogs had really awful smelling ears and we later found out it was because of ear mites. I would guess that an ear infection is the most likely cause, but definitely take him to the vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When you are at the vet ask him/her to show you exactly how to clean the ears. One of Barkley's vets actually showed me how to do it properly. It sure did help. She also showed me how to shave/trim off the excess hair Barkley grew on the inside of his ear flap and around the ear opening. Just keeping that area trimmed and groomed helped him tremendously because it generated less heat inside the flap.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

If it's at the point that you can smell it without actually inspecting the ear, and it's particularly miscolored, it's probably fairly bad. Vet, please.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

(((HUGS))) to your boy. Earaches hurt. :-(

If his ears smell that bad, and are icky, please get him to the vet. My vet suggests using the medication (GenOtic ear ointment) for several days to ease the inflammation and infection before attempting to clean ears. Then, use cotton balls and lots of the ear cleaning solution to get the crud out. At this point, it would be very painful for him to have his ears cleaned.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope you were able to get Cowboy to the vets! Ear infections can be awful ... they're painful and they make our babies miserable!

Please let us know how he is doing!! Thanks!

Kim


----------

